# Its that time again! SHRIMPS :)



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Shipping will be through UPS. Cost of shipping per box is a flat rate of (will get quote). Each box can hold 4-25 shrimps depending on species. and DOA is guranteed up to 2 hours after first attempted shipping. Please PM me to discuss about how many of each species can be safely put in your box.

**Special Price only to Eastern Canada to help offset shipping cost**

BKK 1/2 bar and wine red 1/2 bar
$55 each size will be about 1-1.6cm

Red Rili
$3 each for low grade
$5 each for high grade
$8 each for berried

Pumpkin 
price being debated...

Chocolates
price being debated...

Green Babaulti
price being debated...

CRS A-SSS
price being debated...

CBS A-SSS
price being debated...

Golden Bee
price being debated...

snowball
price being debated...

yellows
price being debated...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You might want to explain what is a 1/2 bar.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

I might be interested in some CRS, depending on the price. Also, as I work 5 days a week, is delivery on Saturday and option? I don't get home from work until 6 or later most days. So, I'm not sure if I can participate.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> You might want to explain what is a 1/2 bar.


That's 1 or 2 bars !!!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Always the high grades... not at that stage of this hobby yet. If I had a CRS/CBS SSS die on me I think I would die too.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

definetly will be interested in some snowballs


----------



## Kaiser.800 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Green Babaulti*

Interested in the above-anyone interested in sharing shipping costs?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

splur said:


> Always the high grades... not at that stage of this hobby yet. If I had a CRS/CBS SSS die on me I think I would die too.


Actually, it's grade A to SSS (if I'm not mistaken), and I think the prices were pretty low last time, IIRC.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Alexpatrascu said:


> That's 1 or 2 bars !!!


If it's 1 or 2 bars, then it is not BKK in my opinion, it's panda

BKK have none to very little whiteness





splur said:


> Always the high grades... not at that stage of this hobby yet. If I had a CRS/CBS SSS die on me I think I would die too.


Wait till you see SSSSS grade < it does exist! heart attack?

^^


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> If it's 1 or 2 bars, then it is not BKK in my opinion, it's panda
> 
> BKK have none to very little whiteness


your entitled to your opinion alex =) but a panda is still a low grade BKK.

heres a top shot today. showed Jay earlier today as I was rushing to net them out for a friend:









and heres some random shots:









LEON! WHATS THIS?!?!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

solarz said:


> Actually, it's grade A to SSS (if I'm not mistaken), and I think the prices were pretty low last time, IIRC.


I didn't even see the A in there... I just saw SSS. Hahaha...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love those shrimp figurines! XD 

Aweeeesome black shrimpies


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> LEON! WHATS THIS?!?!


Funny it matches my Avatar...Crimson *drool*...guess it's my lucky month =)=)=)


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hurry up with the debating, Frank. I'm waiting for the rest of the prices to be posted!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

TLe041 said:


> Hurry up with the debating, Frank. I'm waiting for the rest of the prices to be posted!


cantttt lol. these prices may actually be sold at a store near u instead lol.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Chocolatey goodness









SSS hoarder









mixer









another dark chocolatey goodness









BKK 1 bar









macro of OE black tiger clutch









enjoy!


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

Ebi-Ken said:


> cantttt lol. these prices may actually be sold at a store near u instead lol.


this would be very devastating news as I was finally prepared to make a big order now that a few tanks are ready for some...


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Sinerviz said:


> this would be very devastating news as I was finally prepared to make a big order now that a few tanks are ready for some...


not to mention if you shipped to stores around here they'd double the price


----------

